# Long time gone... but never forgotten **LONG**



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd like y'all to meet my special baby.. "Bunny".. or as we used to call her Bun-bun. To me she was the best horse that ever lived.

She was 14 when I bought her and so was I. We went to see her after going to a show at the local riding stable that I worked at and a gentleman there told us about a couple horses he had. When I first saw her I didn't really like the way she looked as I'd never seen a horse of her color before. Then he pulled her out of the little "stall" she was in and my father and this man talked for about an hour while she stood there with me sitting on her back in the isle of the barn.. I laid back on her rump and she just fell asleep! I fell in love with her right away after that... she might not have been the prettiest horse alive but her personality was WAAAYYY beyond gorgeous!

There's just so many things that we did together that it would be a very long post if I was to just touch on them... so I'll just say that over the 8 years that I owned her I grew so attached to her that when I finally admitted to myself that she had to go I didn't think I'd ever heal.

You see, she developed a severe case of founder and no matter what we tried to do to help ease her pain she just kept getting worse... finally there was a day that I walked into the barn and took one look at her and realized she was begging me to relieve her pain once and for all... so I walked up to the house and told my mom to call the vet out.. it's time. She knew what I meant as the tears were already streaming down my face. The vet was scheduled to show up the next day and the place where she would be buried was all picked out. Down in the back corner of the property, in the shade of our favorite tree is where she was laid to her final rest.

Her final day was sunny and warm, the vet was waiting at the spot and so was the dozer operator who was my sister's father in law. I gave her a double dose of bute that morning, put her show halter on her and walked her down the road and through the field. A normal 20 minute walk took almost an hour as I let her munch on the fresh, green alfalfa growing in the field that she wasn't allowed to eat before... her last meal. We finally reached the spot and I was still strong.. no tears.. yet. The vet didn't want me holding her but I refused to let her go.. so I was the last one she saw as she took her last breath.. my voice was the last one she heard as she trotted over the rainbow bridge. Everyone was quiet while I cried silently cradling her head in my lap. I finally looked up to see everyone standing around me in tears.. my mom, dad, the vet, the backhoe operator and of course me. 

My dad told me to leave so that she could be put into the hole.. I guess they didn't want me to see. But I only walked up to the top of the hill and turned around to watch her being gently picked up and laid in the hole. So much care was taken with her body that I cried even harder as I tried to walk back to the house. Everyone else left in the vehicles they drove down in but I walked back alone because I needed that. As I walked out of the field a little girl that lived in the house up the road from us stopped me.. and through my tears I tried to smile at her... that is until she asked me where my horsey went. I couldn't answer her... instead I just cried harder.

I walked the whole way back to the house in tears.. I honestly don't know how I made it back without falling as I couldn't see... I didn't go to the house though... I went into the barn and sat in Bunny's stall. I stayed there for quite a long time. I don't quite remember how long I stayed in her stall... I know it was well past dark when my mom came to get me. 

Her stall stayed the way she left it for almost two years... before my mom could bring herself to clean it as I was away taking care of my daughter by this time. 

I have NEVER gotten over her passing and I don't think I ever will heal completely... I was crying while I was typing this and it's been almost 20 years! I will always remember you Bun-bun.. you were always so sweet and kind to me.. even when I treated you bad. I hope you're still running free and happy with the sun on your back and the wind in your mane!!

Sorry for such a long post everyone... it could have been much longer but I tried to keep it short but I couldn't. I also apologize for the quality of the picture but it's a photo of a photo and taken with my cell phone.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Aw I'm so sorry. Its been about 5 years for one horse, and about 7 years for the other for me. The 5 year one was my 3 year old Arabian Paint cross, who we ultimately found out had eaten fiddle neck weed and poisoned himself, I still miss him every day. He was honestly the hardest because I actually had to do everything myself. The 7 year was my dads 35 year old Morgan gelding, who colicked and had to be put down. At least my dad was the one to make the decision, and there really was no other option, but he was the first horse I ever had to put down. I boarded him, and the BO was nice enough to lock his stall for a month, to help us grieve. Its always so hard to lose a horse especially when its because they are sick.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy... oh my... this is the saddest and most courageous story ever... I Hope I can do the same for my first horse.... he is 19 and has another owner at this time


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you both for your sentiments.. I don't know why she touched me so deeply.. I have owned other horses throughout those 20 years but NONE have been able to even come close to replacing her spot in my heart. I actually feel kinda foolish for being so emotional over what some might call a "dumb animal" but she meant so much to me when I was in high school.. I never thought that you could ever love an animal almost as much as you can a human. Silly huh?

*edited to add*
Ohh.. Citrus? You will most definitely be able to do the same for your horse when the time comes as it's the last gift we can give to our beloved horses... at least that's my feeling.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Pretty horse with a hoppy name*

I’m sorry that your horse Bunny had to be euthanized. I’m glad that she shared her life with a young girl that loved her so. It’s comforting to hear that you loved her enough to free her from her misery and you were with her until the end. I’m so glad that there are good people on the Earth like you and I’m sure that your experiences with a friend like Bunny enriched you even more as a human being. I’d bet Bunny was such a good listener to all your hopes, fears, frustrations and wonderment as you were growing up and I’m sure that you will forever hold her in your heart.


----------

